# Campagnolo bullet vs carbone sl



## messy (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi

I am in the market for a 50mm aero wheel for my Pinarello FPQ. I think I have narrowed it down to the Mavic CC SL or the Campagnolo Bullet 50 (USB). 

I do not race at the moment but enjoy TT. I am 84kg (187lb) and 6'1". I do live in a hilly area but like riding on the flat/rolling terrain as much as possible and am pretty strong going up hills so not overly worried about the extra weight of the aero wheel. 

The only wheel I really considered (non aero) was Fulcrum Racing zero. I can't afford to upgrade to the Bullet ultra and don't want a carbon braking surface..

Please can anyone offer some advice as to which wheelset would suit me best.

Thanks


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

One consideration is the inner with of the rims on the se two. IIRC the Mavic is a narrow 13c whereas the Campagnolo is the more middle of the pack 15c.
I've seen in my club that these Mavics tend to pinch flat more than other wheels and I believe a contributing factor can be the narrow rims.

You should check the data for Bullet Ultra versus (standard) Bullet again. Last time i checked you could not get USB bearings on (standard) Bullet, and the hubs of the Bullet Ultra were superior also with steel ball bearings.


----------



## messy (Sep 19, 2012)

I have checked the data and the USB are definately available on the standard bullet. The CULT bearings are only available on the Ultra. My budget won't stretch to the Ultra unfortunately as I did consider the (standard bearings) Ultra and then upgrading to USB at a later date. I think the standard bullet with USB would be the top end of what I could afford.
My other consideration is reliability as obviously the MP3 is available on the Mavics but not the campags.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cosmic Carbone are narrow because logic suggests that a High Profile Carbon wheels is to be used to achieve better aerodynamics. So it is though to be used with narrow tyres 700x20c normally.

people who'd prefer a 700x25c for comfort for example would not be so interested on a high profile wheel right ?

well lately there is this tendency to wider rims. but IMHO a 700x23 is wide enough for a racing bike.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

is this tubeless compatible? would require extended valve/extender.


----------

